# Seeking Pick Up & Delivery Service



## John613 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm looking for pick up & delivery service in Hong Kong for some time now.
The service will have collect, pack and deliver/courier our parcels to other countries.

Need reliable & reasonable service in Hong Kong.
Is there someone who can help me ?


----------



## happytennis (Jan 25, 2010)

*services*



john613 said:


> i'm looking for pick up & delivery service in hong kong for some time now.
> The service will have collect, pack and deliver/courier our parcels to other countries.
> 
> Need reliable & reasonable service in hong kong.
> Is there someone who can help me ?


dhl?


----------



## lamlam73 (Jun 16, 2010)

*i can help*

Wonder if you are still looking for helper.

I am now living in Sheung Shui (Hong Kong) where very closely working with my partner in Shenzhen(China) for logistics, shippment handling and customs work (we are renting a home-based office in Hong Kong). We both run our own online store and i mainly help out workload in Hong Kong apartment. I am also help 2 ecommerce website to handle their shipment using HK post. please kindly send a message to me and i will reply you asap


----------

